# Radio Drama



## Galen (Sep 3, 2017)

A new interest of mine is now Radio Drama.

My first step is to research How-to. While these are just a few of the sites I found that could be helpful, I continue to look for guidance on developing radio drama scripts and the whole production process.


http://www.radiodramarevival.com/

http://www.bbc.co.uk/academy/en/articles/art20130912141352217

http://www.hearnowfestival.org/

http://www.radiodramarevival.com/

http://www.slate.com/articles/techn...portant_place_in_the_entertainment_world.html

My reason for looking into Radio Dramas is the expense of self-producing a short film.


----------



## Gumby (Sep 3, 2017)

Wow! I didn't know it was still around, Galen.  I have always loved listening to the 'oldies' and often fall asleep listening to one of my favorites, "The Great Gildersleeve". 

That you are pursuing this venue is awesome! There is a lot to be said for how a radio drama makes you use your imagination, a lot like reading a book does. Best of luck with this!


----------



## Galen (Sep 4, 2017)

Gumby said:


> Wow! I didn't know it was still around, Galen.  I have always loved listening to the 'oldies' and often fall asleep listening to one of my favorites, "The Great Gildersleeve".
> 
> That you are pursuing this venue is awesome! There is a lot to be said for how a radio drama makes you use your imagination, a lot like reading a book does. Best of luck with this!



Gumby - same here, I loved old time radio dramas, too, not sure when I started looking into radio drama scriptwritng but I think it started when I thought of making an audiobook of my book, then somehow I drifted into the idea of why not make an audio drama, then what really pushed me was I attended a filmmaking workshop. Making a film is complex, expensive and time consuming, so I fell back to the idea of the audio drama and was surprised to see that it is alive and well. But, I also think the term Podcast and Audio Drama are almost interchangeable.

But, even after I found this article, The Rising Popularity of Podcasts, I am still lost. How do you find Podcasts? I find the whole Podcast directory, or internet listings, or radio selections confusing. I just feel lucky if I find one I want to listen to.

I have had a bit of luck with: http://www.radiodramarevival.com/

http://www.editorandpublisher.com/feature/the-rising-popularity-of-podcasts/

WriteOn!


----------

